# ARRRGGHH!



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

So had out first failed cycle last month & we're just waiting for our FET which is scheduled for Oct & when the treatment first failed I was an absolute wreck, it was so devastating & I didn't want to do anything, DP & I went through a real rough patch but we got through it.

Every now & then I have moments where I'm struggling to come to terms with the whole failed cycle but generally I cope pretty well & nobody would notice I was feeling down....however;

Just found out that my ex (our relationship didn't end too well! First love cheated blah blah blah) he & his now wife (lady he cheated on me with) are expecting their FORTH!! Why is life so cruel?? He does that to me & completely messes with my emotions & ability to trust yet has everything I would give anything for!!  

Can feel a downward spiral coming on pretty quickly....

 

Xx


----------



## kk79 (Nov 11, 2013)

oh zozo, theres no explanation other than life can deal you some ****ty cards sometimes.
All you can do is control how you deal with it and easy to say, but don't give them the satisfaction its got to you.
You can see the low life on jermey kyle and get cross at why those types of people can pop babies out for fun....

IVF is a cruel path emotionally but what option do we all have? every time someone at work gets preggers I have a private paddy/sulk. But it doesn't achieve anything and ultimately i'll only drive my self insane and make myself miserable (and may the DH). When we first started on the ivf road Will and Kate were ALL over the news with baby bumps, then George arrived and I cried a lot. 

But other people journeys don't alter my path and the world keeps turning regardless of my failure rates. (hopefully one day will be a success tho).

Ask your self, where would you rather be? Back with the ex and saddled with 4 of his kids? Or where you are now with a better partner who is on this road by your side every step of the way?

Pour your self a large wine while you still can, eat chocolate and pizza and anything else that you enjoy and give the ex two fingers! chin up duck, were all in this together x


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi kk79,
You're so right - it deals us a **** hand sometimes but someone once told me u won't be dealt anything more than u can handle...I kinda see that as a good way of looking at it but also thing I want a friggin good hand, I've been dealt a ton of crap ones surely it's my turn for a good one but I know unfortunately it doesn't work like that! 

I'm the same as u, when I hear of a pregnancy it frustrates the hell out of me & I wonder why not me or when is my turn & then I'm brought to the harsh reality that it might never be my turn!  

Yes defo much better off with DP now than previous! It doesn't make it easy that I work in the office next door to his wife's salon so I see her EVERY day!! It's true when they say out of sight out of mind but harsh reality check every morning & evening leaving work! 

Thanks Hun, fingers crossed u get your BFP soon!' 

Xx


----------

